# Cantaloupes splitting



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi, We're watching our cantaloupes anxiously as we remember from 2 years ago how wonderful they can be. We didn't do a garden last year. They are not slipping from their vines yet this year, so we're checking on them every day. This morning I went to see if anything needed watering, just the tomatoes did, so I'm trickle watering them. But I smelled rotten cantaloupe. I found 1 wide open and oozing, chickens are loving it. I found another split open on the flower end, so I cut it open, gave that end to the chickens and tried a piece from inside away from the rot, it was raw and not ready, so the chickens are eating that one too. Why are the cantaloupes splitting before being ready to harvest? 

Thank you,
Marion


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Dont know for sure, but with mine, some varieties seem much more susceptible to splitting and rot than others.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

In the past I found that cantaloupes would not be ripe enough to slip from the vine one day and when I would return home from work the next they had grown fast enough to split them open and be filled with ants.

Growing too fast is a partially cause. After speaking with those that know I switched to a variety that had a heavier netting and never had a problem again.

My old offender was Hale's Best. When looking for and at new varieties now I always note them if they are listed as having heavy netting or resists splitting.

A change of variety may be in your best interest.


----------



## muzzelloader (Feb 20, 2006)

A problem I have had with splitting melons is having a fairly long dry spell and then a real good rain. The melons seem to take on to much moisture all at once.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2002)

OK, that makes sense, too much water all at once. We got dumped on 4th of July weeked with massive amounts of rain. Before that I was watering when needed. I haven't watered since because the ground is still so wet.

Our variety this year is Burpee's Hearts of Gold. 2 years ago we did the Hale's Best Jumbo from Ferry-Morse Seed Co (walmart) and they did well from what I can remember, but I Think that was a drought-full year.


----------

